

Ask HN:  Looking for some input/feedback on a crackpot idea - mw63214

HNI - Hacker News Ideas - Where ideas get built!<p>Hacking Quality of Life for the world
don't hack for calender apps and annoying ads, hack for bettering the world....and make money.  making money is cool.<p>Opportunity Index: (use some sort of weighting based on the following)<p>- quality of life index<p>- access to internet/freedom to do so<p>- identify primary economic sectors in each area you are assessing &#38; identify how people make their income in said area(largest industry is not always primary income generator for an area!)<p>-look for inefficiencies in these areas (the less efficient, the higher the opportunity)<p>- look at social problems in the area you are assessing<p><pre><code>		- a social problem can sometimes, not always, be a great opportunity to solve or minimize the problem, leading to a region more efficient 
			-&#62; stable -&#62; profitable

	- once you've weighted those aspects and have a ranking of opportunities in each area, include factors such as competition, barriers to market 			entry, etc...

	- now you have your weighted opportunity index by location and market, just find the idea and the people and the money...easy right?
</code></pre>
----------------------------<p>Primary Breakdown:<p>Continent -&#62;<p><pre><code>		Country -&#62;

			State -&#62;

				Regional.

</code></pre>
Sector -&#62;
(examples)<p>Medical -&#62;<p>Financial -&#62;<p>Technology -&#62;<p>Life Sciences -&#62;<p>Manufacturing -&#62;<p>Social -&#62; (not facebook social, more like homeless people/libraries getting shut down in urban areas/lack of education - social)
		Etc....<p>elements:<p>- brief summary of idea &#38; how it can improve quality of life<p>- applicable markets( sector, location, est. market cap, est. revenue, etc...)<p><pre><code>		put people in contact with each other, use linkedin, facebook, etc..? based on stuff above
		can the idea, once proven, be scaled to other regions/markets? (chances are, if you've solved a problem in one area, it probably needs to be 			solved in others...)

	- MVP funding target (progress bar of some sort updated in somewhat real time)

	- MVP team target (positions and skills needed are listed) (progress bar of some sort also, updated in somewhat real time)

	- MVP traction goal (again, also a progress bar updated in somewhat real time)

	- once it meets target for MVP stuff:
		blog with updates
		apply to YC?

	- perhaps throw some bitcoins equity in there and create a whole new derivatives market?(prob. won't fly w/ regulation)
</code></pre>
Iput/questions/feedback/insults all welcome.
======
evangineer
I like how you think, at <http://londoncreativelabs.com> we're starting to do
some of that with our Social Startup Labs.

Check out <http://londoncreativelabs.com/labs> for the reports from a couple
of prototype Social Startup Labs.

------
mw63214
I just cut & pasted from a textfile, so the the formatting is a bit quirky.

~~~
uvdiv
You have a horizontal scrollbar. Here's the problem: some of your lines have
too many spaces at the beginning. If you start a line with (I think) four
spaces, it becomes <code> formatted, which kills word wrapping (hence, no
linebreaks). So, you should remove the spaces.

